# Lee Priest Pics - Yesterday



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)

and a vid: http://fitnesscampexpansion.com


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

In the first picture he looks like a water balloon.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)

I think he looks like a bodybuilder with the biggest 'arm to height ratio' in the sport.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I think he looks like a bodybuilder with the biggest 'arm to height ratio' in the sport.


He has some big ass arms.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

^ He's all biceps. Do you have a shot of his tris?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 9, 2006)

he is one big dude.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ He's all biceps. Do you have a shot of his tris?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

I stand corrected! Damn, those are big.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Trouble (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn, he is *lean* in the pictures from the other day at Golds - look at his face and midsection offseason vs on, in comparison with some of those other photos. 
Holy moly.


----------



## fufu (Sep 9, 2006)

My favorite current bodybuilder. Fucking amazing arms. Forearms are super thick too. No gut on him, compared to the other top bb-ers.


----------



## GFR (Sep 9, 2006)

Best arms of all time


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 9, 2006)

That damn tattoo on his face..........


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2006)

he definitely has the most amazing guns in bodybuilding IMO.


----------



## mrmark (Sep 10, 2006)

He's arms are impressive. Not sure if there is anyone around at the mo who compares


----------



## Diablo1990 (Sep 10, 2006)

They are fackin huge


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Best arms, worst hair.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> That damn tattoo on his face..........



He looks so stupid with it


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

Leave my Lee alone!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Arms and quads, but nothing else to bring to a pro competition...


----------



## fufu (Sep 13, 2006)

Well if the judges gave a shit about waist lines he would score much higher.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 13, 2006)

we all look like that in australia


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> we all look like that in australia


You are all 5'2''


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 13, 2006)

fufu said:


> Well if the judges gave a shit about waist lines he would score much higher.


You are definately right about that.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 13, 2006)

He's so small though.  Not as impressive as


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 13, 2006)

j/k


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:


>



100% dumb ass.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 13, 2006)

Robert, i'm guessing you got the chance to see Lee on the 9th. This is amazing as this is just a week after he posted pictures of the site infection in his shoulder. Just curious, did he mention anything to you about it?

Last I heard, he may not be doing the NOC or Olympia due to this, but he looks to be in excellent condition.

I am a huge Lee fan, but I suspect the injury may have been hyped for an easy out of the whole PDI fiasco.


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 13, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Arms and quads, but nothing else to bring to a pro competition...



I'm guessing you didn't watch the Ironan this year? Lee's improvements in the glutes/hamstring area are simply astounding.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Deeznuts said:


> I'm guessing you didn't watch the Ironan this year? Lee's improvements in the glutes/hamstring area are simply astounding.


 
No sir, I did not. I like Lee, don't get me wrong, but he's truly over-rated... I like an under-dog too!


----------

